# documents for ECA



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

hi everyone,

While doing my Post graduate Diploma in Management (PGDM) , i went for international exchange program for duration of 5 months to Finland.

Now, in my PGDM transcript that particular semester shows only the points earned in total but not the subjects taken and their break-up for grades !

Firstly, should i ask the Finnish University to send the transcript for that particular semester with all the relevant details, marks scored, subject chosen and the time period for the course ??

Secondly, in the WES form, they have clearly mentioned that the transcript be send to the WES office only at the given address. so, if they send it to the WES directly, it would be problematic for me and WES to track, and consolidate the other documents which i will be sending later for PGDM & B.tech !!

And is there any way for WES to manage/process the documents send at different time for the same individual ? i hope the WES Ref # once generated should keep a record of all the docs send.

Kindly guide me how to take care of this !!

thanks & regards,

prashant.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

prashantsharma12 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> While doing my Post graduate Diploma in Management (PGDM) , i went for international exchange program for duration of 5 months to Finland.
> 
> ...


You could ask your Finland school to do this (and the cost, if any, will be yours), but they are not obliged to do this for you.



prashantsharma12 said:


> Secondly, in the WES form, they have clearly mentioned that the transcript be send to the WES office only at the given address. so, if they send it to the WES directly, it would be problematic for me and WES to track, and consolidate the other documents which i will be sending later for PGDM & B.tech !!
> 
> And is there any way for WES to manage/process the documents send at different time for the same individual ? i hope the WES Ref # once generated should keep a record of all the docs send.


If you are given a unique reference number and include it with any communication you have with them (this includes transcripts etc sent from third parties), then they should be able to track all of your documentation... it's not exactly difficult to trace documents and the candidate to whom they belong, as long as the candidate has included their reference number with the documents that WES receives.


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

hey,
thnx a lot WestCoastCanadianGirl for the prompt reply 
if in case i request them to do so and incur the cost as well, the other doubt is, whether this transcript of one semester is required by the WES for ECA or not ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

prashantsharma12 said:


> Now, in my PGDM transcript that particular semester shows only the points earned in total but not the subjects taken and their break-up for grades !


That is very common.




> Firstly, should i ask the Finnish University to send the transcript for that particular semester with all the relevant details, marks scored, subject chosen and the time period for the course ??


That would seem prudent.





> And is there any way for WES to manage/process the documents send at different time for the same individual ?



Of course there is, it will be very common.


----------

